# Matted Fluffs



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I've been so sick and in the hospital and then at home with IV antibiotics, I have been a terrible Mom about grooming the fluffs. I haven't even felt up to bathing them or brushing them. The last bath they had was a month ago. UGH!!!  

I had just about decided to try to find a mobile groomer to come and do them, but have now noticed how terribly matted Tilly and Secret are. Lacie and Breeze aren't matted but need to be groomed. I just can't put them through this with a stranger as they're all used to having me groom them.

I am planning on doing 2 of the fluffs on Saturday (tomorrow) and 2 on Sunday. Now I'm thinking that instead of trying to get all the mats out, I will cut Tilly and Secret really, really, really short and let them grow back out. Tilly might be OK will my spending time trying to de-mat her, but Secret would be screaming to the rafters. 

I feel like such a bad Mom for letting them get into this shape -- but I've just been sooooooooooooo sick.

Do you think it would be OK to just cut them really short (almost shaved) and start over?

Suggestions???


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH, Lynn, if I were close, I would come bath them for you. If you can't spray a detangler on them that works, I think you should cut short. It is only hair and it will grow back. No need to stress you or them out.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mags -- Tilly and Secret are both too matted for a detangler.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Do not blame yourself. They love you and they understand. It would probably be more stressful on them to sit with a dematter for an extended period of time or a new person.

I had to cut Sydnie down really short after her hair was almost to the floor. It broke my heart after a similar situation, but shes happy and we are on the way back to getting the length back. 

Personally, I would do like you said, cut them really short and start over. It is hair. It will grow back. Do not beat yourself up about being sick. They still love you. They will love wearing shirts till it grows back.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cut them short Lynn, I bet you have cute sweaters for them, if it gets cold. 
One thing about hair, it grows back. Don't feel bad, its an easy fixed to just clip it off. You don't have to bathe as often either.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn ~~ last year this time I was exactly in your situation. I was bedridden and my babies did not get bathes for many months. They got mats, they got tear stains, their teeth were gross....well you know EXACTLY what i mean

If the mats can't be worked out ~~ shaving isn't a bad idea unless you can get the assistance of a very patient groomer to help you pull apart the mats with TLC.

Most important is to take care of yourself first. I keep forgetting that fact myself actually. The faster you can feel better ~~ the better.

...but like me...you are blessed as your fluffs love on you no matter how much or how little you can groom them...Hugs Lynn


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh I wish I could help! I'm not much of a groomer but I give a heckuva a good bath and blow dry! I'm so sorry you have to do it alone, is there someone you trust that could help? I agree with the other folks, cutting them short might be easier for you deal with.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree with Edie, cut them short and let it grow back. Luck goes between short and long regularly. Personally, I think it gives their skin a chance to breath and is healthy to cut tnem short now and then. And you are NOT a bad mommy. The girls are lucky to have you


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Short is good until you get to feeling better. They will be comfortable and you will not have to worry about them...*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Cut them short....their hair will grow back and it will be easier for you to keep them groomed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cut them short! That's it - "short" and sweet - just like your fluffs!

Every June my two get cut very short because of our trip to the national forest; it doesn't take too long before they are growing back out, pretty as always.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly, as you are recovering from being sick, and as someone who does cut pretty close on a regular basis-yes just cut it. It will be easier on all of you and it will grow out quickly. If it gets chilly, all the more reason for clothes.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn don't be too hard on yourself. Life happens and sometimes we just have to do what we have to do. Cut them short and put pretty clothes on them. No need in stressing out over hair, it grows. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine got matted this summer, I had so many health issues, tests and just didnt' feel up to much grooming. Three of the five got matted terribly. I sat with them on the couch, one by one, for about 30 minutes each evening.. and worked on the matts with a rat tail comp and a metal pick.
some matts were so dense,I just went through with a scissor and feathered the matt out so it wouldnt' look like hack job...

If it's too much shave and start over.I was was tempted to do that myself..I felt so bad seeing those matts,I never let them get like that before..

When I knew I was going to be laid up for surgery and treatment,I shaved them down, but this summer, I just didnt' think I had to go that far, not thinking about how bad I'd feel, wished i'd shaved them down...

You're not a bad mommy, just a sick mommy right now... and it's hard...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Call the mobile groomer and have those girls stripped! In agreement with everyone that it's just hair and grows back. You are a wonderful mommy and you need to focus on healing. Sending you hugs and kisses from me and Zooey!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, don't stress about it, just chop it off and be done with it.  It will be much easier to look after them once it is short too, and give you some time to get your strength back before getting into full grooming again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lynn, I would do what is easiest on all of you - and that is shave them! I know how it gets when a coat is too matted to easily demat - and they may look weird for a bit but it does grow back. Keep it simple!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree with eveyone! Do what is easiest for all of you and the girls! Hair grows, and sweaters are a cute look!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, cut them short, gosh shave them. I wouldn't put them through trying to groom them
Geez I keep Matilda shaved close, just her legs and tail and face are long
Get well, for the first time ever put yourself first...
The girls will love it and sweaters are so cute, as you know

It's a breeze grooming when they are shaved, I love it


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the support. Breeze and Lacie will be fine -- I can do them out and they will look normal.

I could sit and de-mat Tilly slowly but surely as she would have the patience for me to do this.

But I will definitely need to shave Secret's legs. At 13, she just won't take the pain that comes with dematting. She will probably look strange to me, but I will probably be able to make her look cute by Christmas. I'm going to work on Tilly and see what I decide on her. 

Luckily both Breeze and Lacie have great coats and I can easily remove any small mats I may find. I will do Lacie and Breeze in the morning and then, depending on how I feel, will start working on Tilly tomorrow night and then just cut the mats out of Secret on Sunday. I'm imagining that Secret's legs will need to be shaved.

I feel like such a bad mom for having let them get to this stage -- but -- it's only hair and it will grow back. And they're not being shown, so, it's only me that has to put up with the strange cuts for a little while. I would rather do that than put them through pain.

Since I normally keep Tilly's legs in full coat, she is the most matted. But Secret is pretty bad and I know that any mat removal just hurts her. Secret is great about getting groomed, but, as she's aged, she just reacts to any mat removal like she's really in pain. Even the removal of a very tiny pin mat seems to upset her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn I had Matilda's hair on her legs at 3 1/2 inches yesterday, I found three mats one that was really close to her skin on the underside of her leg, lucky for Matilda it was spa day at the groomers, I told him to cut Matilda's legs down to 1 1/2 inches, he was able to cut most of the mat out, and remember I comb her everyday, I have no excuse, just didn't see it.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella has gotten quite matted too. She has been really out of sorts since my little nephew was here so much and she was snappy and beyond stressed out. I knew grooming her would be a recipe for a bite, so I decided to leave her be for a bit. Now things are slowing down a little and so yesterday I trimmed around her face (she is quite tear stained - even worse than normal from the stress) and I hope to cut her in to the lamb cut on Sunday. Tight body and reasonably longish legs. Her legs have some mats, so not sure how that's going to come out. So yes, I think a short cut could be a wonderful relief for you and your babies right now. Hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Please don't feel bad for taking care of yourself! Remember, if you don't take care of yourself, you can't take care of those precious babies of yours. Just shave them down and their hair will grow back.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Lynn, I SO understand what you're feeling, but you couldn't have taken care of them if you'd wanted to, don't be so hard on yourself! My Lexie was so matted from 1 week with a friend of mine while I was on vacation...I spent hours and hours trying to get all the matts out and finally had to take her in for a shave down. I was sad, but it grew and was super easy for a bit. After that, if I ever took her to be babysat, I just shaved her down before hand, no matts, yay!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - Lacie and Secret are done.

Lacie looks fine and had only a few pin mats. She has such a great coat.

Secret's legs were really matted. Everything else was fine. I ended up shaving her legs except the feet and cutting her body close (but not shaved). She does look cute and was screaming when I combed out the few pin mats in her ears, so I know that shaving her legs was the best thing to do. I will be happy when she grows out again.

Tomorrow will do Breeze who isn't matted and then Tilly who is matted the worst. We'll just have to wait and see what I end up doing with Till. Maybe shave some, cut out some mats or maybe work out the mats. Will wait until I get in there.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You'll be so relieved when they're all back to pampered puppies again


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lynn don't worry about it at all, sometimes it's just hard to do everything. Have a look at Jodi's photos and see what you think, I like Jodi when he's at his shortest hair cut. I don't think they could look less adorable, with short hair or longer. I agree a different groomer might be too much stress. I will love to see how they look with shorter hair, and of course , it will grow out eventually.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Couldn't you get someone to shave them down for you? I wish I were closer, I'd come and do it for you. For you not to groom them you are really sick and should be concentrating on getting well. HUGS


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You have been on my mind today, hope your not over doing.
I love you


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Living in the south, you should have enough time for their coats to grow back before it gets too cold. Cutting them down is the best thing for you and them. So glad it worked out for 2, hope Tilly isn't as bad as you think it is.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They will be ok to be shaved short. Your not a bad mommy, things happen.


----------

